# Green Texas with Jack Dempsey?



## BacktoFresh (Aug 21, 2007)

Can these two get along together in a 100g?

Also, could firemouths (and some dithers) work in a set up like this?

If not, what can be housed with a Green Texas?

What can be housed with a JD?

What can go in a firemouth system?


----------



## BacktoFresh (Aug 21, 2007)

Keep in mind I will be introducing the fish as juvvies and probably all at the same time, depending on availability. If not, least aggro fishes first, etc.
I saw somewhere someone saying I could keep swordtails with a Texas?


----------



## scubasteveRFC (May 28, 2010)

They should be fine. *** got both of those in with green terrors, convicts blue acara. Had firemouths but sold them, they took 4ever 2 gro


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

There are a few factors that will determine your success.
1) The actual footprint of the tank, not how many gallons.
2) The decor of the tank.
3) How many other cichlid tankmates, and what they are.
4) And most importantly, the individual personalities of your fish.

I've had quite a few Green Texas cichlids over the years, and often I've mixed them with JD's. Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't. I had one Green Texas that wouldn't tolerate ANY tankmates, no matter how large they were. Most were not quite that bad though. And one that I had was very passive--it never bothered any tankmates.

I've had the best luck when I used a 6 foot tank, and had a number of other tankmates as targets. The trick is getting the right combination...and only trial and error will work. My suggestion is try the following group of preferably all females: Green Texas, JD, Salvini, Convict, along with a group of giant danios to distract them. Give each cichlid 2 hiding spots. Most likely your Texas will be the dominant fish---and it'll be better to have it a bit bigger than the others to start with, to minimize any real nasty fights.


----------



## BacktoFresh (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks OldCat.

The tank is a 5-footer (which I hear may not be "standard")

Other than that, the tank is a blank slate (I'm still in the process of breaking down the marine system set up in it right now). So I'm wide open to decor. I'm thinking a fine gravel substrate, along with driftwood and fake plants along the back with larger rocks out front -- sort of like the bank of a lake or river.

From what I understand from research, it's nearly impossible to sex the juvvies at the lfs? I like your your first three suggestions, but not too fond of convicts. Also, anything other than danios as dithers?

What is the reasoning behind getting the Texas a little bigger? If it eventually will rule the tank, shouldn't he be the same size as other, so they hopefully leave each other alone as the "grow up" together?


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

You could substitute a Jewel cichlid for the convict....or any other cichlid that's likely to be a little less aggressive and/or smaller than the Texas. Green Terrors can work too, but since they get to be about the same size as the JD and Texas---there may be a struggle over space, especially if you go with a Salvini too...all of them are potentially going to be seen as rivals. Firemouths may also work, but if you go with them, they will need some extra cover--since they are generally on the more passive side.

Since your tank is a 5 foot tank---I'd go with smaller tankmates.

Here's my thoughts on having the Texas larger from the start (others may disagree with me)...

I've had terrible luck with tanks in which a particular cichlid is bullied by his/her tankmates for awhile, then eventually becomes the dominant fish. The formerly bullied new king/queen seems to remember the fish that bullied it, and just seems to really go out of their way for revenge. I've had much better luck with tanks in which the pecking order is fairly stable from the start. Though there is still aggression, it tends to be much less in intensity.

Juveniles can be difficult to sex...really the only easy one mentioned are convicts. Personally I stand back and watch the LFS tank for awhile (my wife hates to go to the LFS with me---I take a long time) and watch the behavior as well as for marking/ coloring indications. When you walk up to the tank, the fish often don't show their normal coloration then. If you really want a particular sex of cichlid, the best thing to do is to buy several juveniles of what you are mostly sure of the correct sex---with plans to return the extras later.


----------



## bostonjon (Sep 2, 2003)

aren't jewels african or am i confused??


----------



## wpk22 (Jan 17, 2010)

bostonjon said:


> aren't jewels african or am i confused??


Yes but many people use them in Central or South American tanks. They also come from a different area and have close to the same water requirements I believe. also they are very comparable to the convict cichlid in size and aggression.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

wpk22 said:


> have close to the same water requirements I believe.


Only because these aquarium strain fishes have been bred and raised under local water conditions for ages. Jewel cichlids and CA cichlids generally originate from vastly different water chemistry but have adapted well to a variety of conditions in captivity. Actually, the majority of waters in CA have far greater similarity to the African rift lakes then they do to a lot of waters from Western Africa from which jewels come from.

Keeping jewels with CA is a mix just like keeping rift lake cichlids with CA -----and there will always be those who don't like mixing for a variaty of reasons; some are even downright offended by it. But IMO, the real reason mixing rift lake cichlids with CA is seen as more taboo in comparison to mixing other Africans with CA, is that rift lake cichlids have dominated the hobby and their keepers have put their fish on a pedastil and considered them somehow to be more special then other fish.


----------

